# Punch This Hacker, Please...



## JonSR77 (Apr 28, 2022)

Well, I have been online since the mid 90s.  Since that time I have experienced endless hacking.  Endless.  Plenty of threats, including death threats.

Call spoofing, all sorts of things.

I could make a few phone calls and find some kid hacker to hack these people back.

But I don't do that.

I have religious commitments. I don't break laws. Hacking is a criminal violation, even if courts won't prosecute the lower level stuff (or even the death threats without proof.) And how do you get proof? Hire a computer expert for $250 per hour? I don't have the money for that.

One thing the gremlins are doing now, is blocking me, entirely, from accessing different websites. And, you know, this one could likely be next.

Any thoughts on how to prevent some of their activity? Again, I can't hire a hacker or hack myself, not part of my belief system.

Working on a Chromebook. No .exe files here at all. I think they must be attaching my IP address or something to some software, which then prevents my access. I once saw an error message pop through which seemed to have some code that would limit my posts or something to three...and after that, the hacking would engage?

Note, my wife had open heart surgery in 2019. We really don't need the stress in this house. In the past, they created plenty of havoc and gave her plenty of stress. It goes that way now, they literally could cause her to go into cardiac arrest. I even told Verizon that directly, and still they have done nothing to help.

I remember back in the 90s, working with a former rape victim, trying to get help from Verizon.  And back then, they also refused to do a single thing to help.  Even a rape victim!

And I do happen to know, that if they wanted to shut it all down...they could...and easily.  They just don't want to take the time to do it. Or, you know, pay one of their IT people the 20 minutes it would take to stop it. 

And I have serious stress. PTSD from being a violent crime victim. I really, really, really don't need this juvenile spit balling in my life. And I don't have the cognitive ability now, to, you know, go back to school and learn a few years of computer science.

I would really like for this abuse of our lives to stop...fully.


----------



## Packerjohn (Apr 28, 2022)

I don't have any of your problems with hacking.  Maybe its because I keep far away from all social media (unless you call this one site, social media).  I used to be on Facebook but left it about 2 years ago.  Reason: I got so tired of photos of dogs driving cars and kitties going around in washing machines or dryers.

However, my late wife loved Facebook as it connected her with many people she knew from Cornwall, USA and New Zealand.  She lived in Canada.  So, it worked for her and it works for many people but for me, NADA! Dogs driving cars and cats being washed in a Maytag really never was "my thing."


----------



## Don M. (Apr 28, 2022)

I don't know what "options" Chromebook has for protecting users, but Windows has numerous programs that can stop this kind of nonsense....Malwarebytes, SpyBot, etc. etc.  Here's some of the better ones......

filehippo.com/windows/security-vpn/anti-malware/  

Keeping your software updated, running a good anti-virus, and Never opening any suspicious e-mails, etc., are the best ways to avoid troubles.


----------



## Judycat (Apr 28, 2022)

Calm down. It's only a stupid computer. Just turn it off for a while.


----------



## mrstime (Apr 28, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> Well, I have been online since the mid 90s.  Since that time I have experienced endless hacking.  Endless.  Plenty of threats, including death threats.
> 
> Call spoofing, all sorts of things.
> 
> ...


Get another internet provider.


----------



## Jules (Apr 28, 2022)

@JonSR77  If for some reason he blocks you here, create a new identity.  

Good luck with this.  There was no reason for some people to give you smart ass responses, you asked a legitimate question.


----------



## WheatenLover (Apr 28, 2022)

Check out Malwarebytes:  https://www.malwarebytes.com/

Bleachbit:  https://www.bleachbit.org/  (runs on Linux or Windows)

You may want to change to a Linux operating system if you don't use one already.

You can also use a VPN, after researching which is the best one for your needs.

You can get encrypted email. I use protonmail.com.  https://protonmail.com/

And you can use encrypted data storage, like pCloud Crypto:  https://www.pcloud.com/help/general...elp/general-help-center/what-is-pcloud-crypto


----------



## Judycat (Apr 29, 2022)

Stay off of sketchy sites and watch what you say if you must satisfy your curiosity on them. No site is interesting enough to attract the kind of  trouble you're talking about.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 29, 2022)

I wish I could help you. A few times someone not only hacked into  my Facebook account but they also hacked into the email that I used only for Facebook, changed the password and banned certain people from my Facebook
It's a good thing that the only time I use that email account is for facebook.


----------



## GoneFishin (Apr 29, 2022)

@JonSR77 

I belong to a few other forums one of which offers free computer help. If you think your computer is infected and or compromised you can get help there under "Virus & Other Malware Removal" Keep in mind that the helpers are volunteers and you need to wait until someone can help you. There are some highly skilled people there.
Try https://forums.techguy.org/


----------



## Devi (Apr 29, 2022)

And don't click on links in sketchy emails, even to "unsubscribe" — you may be taken to bogus websites, and will be verifying your email address to spammers.


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 29, 2022)

A good VPN is Private Internet Access.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 30, 2022)

Judycat said:


> Calm down. It's only a stupid computer. Just turn it off for a while.



Please don't tell me to "calm down." You are reading online text. You can't glean my emotional state from that.

And saying so is extremely condescending.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 30, 2022)

WheatenLover said:


> Check out Malwarebytes:  https://www.malwarebytes.com/
> 
> Bleachbit:  https://www.bleachbit.org/  (runs on Linux or Windows)
> 
> ...



Thank you very much. It is greatly appreciated. I have cut and pasted this into a file.

I am aware of many of these things. But it is still good to review them again and in more detail.

And some I am not aware of.

Again, I appreciate you taking the time to try and help.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 30, 2022)

Judycat said:


> Stay off of sketchy sites and watch what you say if you must satisfy your curiosity on them. No site is interesting enough to attract the kind of  trouble you're talking about.



I am already aware of that. I appreciate you trying to help. As far as my interest in websites being the problem or a problem...nothing like that is going on.

It is far more complicated than that.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 30, 2022)

Gardenlover said:


> A good VPN is Private Internet Access.



Thanks. I have tried that. But I have not been able to get that to work in a way that has changed anything.

I assume the hackers have the ability to breach that in some way. 

Or, at least, the ones I have tried.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 30, 2022)

Devi said:


> And don't click on links in sketchy emails, even to "unsubscribe" — you may be taken to bogus websites, and will be verifying your email address to spammers.



Thanks, appreciated.  No, I don't do any of that.  The basic things I am already aware of.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 30, 2022)

GoneFishin said:


> @JonSR77
> 
> I belong to a few other forums one of which offers free computer help. If you think your computer is infected and or compromised you can get help there under "Virus & Other Malware Removal" Keep in mind that the helpers are volunteers and you need to wait until someone can help you. There are some highly skilled people there.
> Try https://forums.techguy.org/



Thanks. I have cut and pasted this info into a file. I have tried some of these sites before, but not that one.

In my experience with these sites, the actual trolls, definitely join these sites and use these sites to further harass people. And, on the site, are actual computer experts who do indeed try to help.

I have had problems trying to figure out who is who.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 30, 2022)

Respectfully, my original question still has not been answered.

How is it that they can block me from accessing a webpage?

What is the computer work that is done, in order to accomplish that?? I assume that includes stalking an IP address.

How is that done? And, of course, how can that be stopped??

I had some discussion of that with my internet provider. They do rotate the IP Address, but I guess not enough.

There was discussion of VPN.

I had endless discussions with my internet provider.   I know now that they can prevent all this stuff.  And I know now, that they absolutely refuse to do so.  I assume, you know, they don't want to admit what they allow...because that would open them to endless lawsuits...because they are, literally allowing many criminals to do many criminal things through the internet.  And they could prevent every single last bit of it.


But still, I want to understand the tech part of what is going on.

I have cognitive problems, from carbon monoxide poisoning, but I was also a math major and got into an Ivy League school. Sometimes I am very sharp and sometimes very dull.

I can look into the tech stuff for those hours of the day when I am clearer.


----------



## GoneFishin (Apr 30, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> Thanks. I have cut and pasted this info into a file. I have tried some of these sites before, but not that one.
> 
> In my experience with these sites, the actual* trolls,* definitely join these sites and use these sites to further harass people. And, on the site, are actual computer experts who do indeed try to help.
> 
> I have had problems trying to figure out who is who.


No trolls there.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 30, 2022)

If I had money to spend on this, I could solve all this myself, buy buying more advanced equipment, by paying experts to fix problems.  I don't have that kind of money to spend on this.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 30, 2022)

GoneFishin said:


> No trolls there.



there are very very few places on the internet without trolls.  And I am sure the vast majority of those are private sites, not open to the public.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 30, 2022)

I once brought these issues to the office of a United States Senator.  An aide to that Senator confirmed to me the extent of these problems.


----------



## Judycat (Apr 30, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> Please don't tell me to "calm down." You are reading online text. You can't glean my emotional state from that.
> 
> And saying so is extremely condescending.


I know it was condescending, probably not extremely condescending but if you say so...  I'd say I was sorry but it wouldn't be worth much. I'll just do it again.


----------



## GoneFishin (Apr 30, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> there are very very few places on the internet without trolls.  And I am sure the vast majority of those are private sites, not open to the public.


Post in the Virus & Other Malware Removal forum. The only ones allowed to answer a post in there are the experts. I'm a member there and I can't answer any post in there. Been a member for quite a few years.


----------



## Ronni (Apr 30, 2022)

@JonSR77 I have several programmers in the family. One works for NASA. They do both front end and back end stuff, you may even be using an app or two that one or the other of them created or helped worked on.  They’ve all done stints working IT jobs. I’d be happy to pass your question on to them.
Seems that the question you haven’t gotten an answer to is


_How is it that they can block me from accessing a webpage?

What is the computer work that is done, in order to accomplish that?? I assume that includes stalking an IP address.

How is that done? And, of course, how can that be stopped??_


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 30, 2022)

GoneFishin said:


> Post in the Virus & Other Malware Removal forum. The only ones allowed to answer a post in there are the experts. I'm a member there and I can't answer any post in there. Been a member for quite a few years.



I guess I can try. Based on my experiences on here so far, I assume if I do try, I will get some flack there also. 

About 10 years ago, my health tanked. It looked like I was not going to make it. I went on Facebook to say goodbye to a bunch of folks from high school.

so, I am in my 50s, with other people in their 50s, close to death and just trying to stay goodbye to a few people.

And even then, in that state, people treated me like we were all kids in junior high school...and just being ugly, nasty and disrespectful.

If you are a person who chooses to be nasty to someone close to death...you really are gone.  With divorced enough from reality to be an actual sociopath or well on your way toward being one.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 30, 2022)

Ronni said:


> @JonSR77 I have several programmers in the family. One works for NASA. They do both front end and back end stuff, you may even be using an app or two that one or the other of them created or helped worked on.  They’ve all done stints working IT jobs. I’d be happy to pass your question on to them.
> Seems that the question you haven’t gotten an answer to is
> 
> 
> ...



They work for NASA? Oh, that is just wonderful! Back in college, I had a geology professor who worked for NASA. Scottish guy. Super brilliant, very nice and also extremely funny. 

I have so much respect for NASA and the people who work there!


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 30, 2022)

GoneFishin said:


> Post in the Virus & Other Malware Removal forum. The only ones allowed to answer a post in there are the experts. I'm a member there and I can't answer any post in there. Been a member for quite a few years.



I could not find that group.

did a search under Virus & Other Malware Removal forum

nothing came up

searched under Computers

Nothing came up


----------



## GoneFishin (Apr 30, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> I could not find that group.
> 
> did a search under Virus & Other Malware Removal forum
> 
> ...


https://forums.techguy.org/forums/virus-other-malware-removal.54/


----------



## GoneFishin (Apr 30, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> I could not find that group.
> 
> did a search under *Virus & Other Malware Removal* forum
> 
> ...


That is where you start your thread.  You need to join first. Once you have joined go into "Virus & Other Malware Removal" and click New Thread. The site there isn't much different than this site Senior Forums.


----------



## Tish (Apr 30, 2022)

@JonSR77  May I please ask for more detailed information about your device?

What is your device, what browser are you using, and does that browser have an ad blocker on it, what level is your security setting on in your browser which extensions do you have on that browser?

Have you thought about installing a secure browser like Avast or many of the others out there?

Have you updated your browser?
Have you cleared your cache?

What version of windows, what virus protection and malware protection are you using, and are they up to date?

Do you have remote assistance enabled?

Can you configure your modem and what security measures are available in it?

Please do not take the following question as an attack on your character.
Have you any cracked software on your system?

May I suggest that you download this very small and user-friendly software that will fit on a USB stick

Click Here

I really do want to help you through this but I do need these questions answered.


----------



## Nathan (Apr 30, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> I used to be on Facebook but left it about 2 years ago.  Reason: I got so tired of photos of dogs driving cars and kitties going around in washing machines or dryers.


???  Wait, the kitty and dog photos are the only worthwhile content on the internet!!!


----------



## Nathan (Apr 30, 2022)

WheatenLover said:


> Check out Malwarebytes:  https://www.malwarebytes.com/
> 
> Bleachbit:  https://www.bleachbit.org/  (runs on Linux or Windows)
> *
> ...


I've been happily virus and Microsoft free since 2004, and never looked back.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 1, 2022)

Tish said:


> @JonSR77  May I please ask for more detailed information about your device?
> 
> What is your device, what browser are you using, and does that browser have an ad blocker on it, what level is your security setting on in your browser which extensions do you have on that browser?
> 
> ...



basically I am taking care of everything you mentioned.


I don't know what "cracked software" is...


I appreciate you taking the time to try and help. 

If I do go farther with this, I would only do it through private message, not on a public board.

I just had dental surgery. In a lot of pain. I don't think I am going to try to tackle this until the pain level comes down.


----------



## Tish (May 1, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> If I do go farther with this, I would only do it through private message, not on a public board.
> 
> I just had dental surgery. In a lot of pain. I don't think I am going to try to tackle this until the pain level comes down.


Oh, I am so very sorry for your pain. Dental pain is the worse.
Feel free to private message me when you feel better and we can hash things out.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 1, 2022)

Tish said:


> Oh, I am so very sorry for your pain. Dental pain is the worse.
> Feel free to private message me when you feel better and we can hash things out.


No hash.  Just Anbesol and a lot of ice...


----------



## WheatenLover (May 1, 2022)

Nathan said:


> I've been happily virus and Microsoft free since 2004, and never looked back.


I've being using Linux or Ubuntu for a few years.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 1, 2022)

WheatenLover said:


> I've being using Linux or Ubuntu for a few years.



My cousin Barry was in on the development of the first PC. For IBM. 15 years ago, he told me to switch to Linux. Of course, he was right. Just seemed like too much work for me, at the time.

Barry also told me that the developers presented a prototype to the big meeting, when they were developing the first PC. And they presented it as a prototype, that was well on the way, but still had some flaws and needed more work.

Barry said that the business guys completely ignored the developers and pushed that PC out into the marketplace without the proper corrections.

If the question is, why not ask Barry to help me?  Well, Barry passed away about 10 years ago...so that resource is out.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 1, 2022)

Tish said:


> @JonSR77  May I please ask for more detailed information about your device?
> 
> What is your device, what browser are you using, and does that browser have an ad blocker on it, what level is your security setting on in your browser which extensions do you have on that browser?
> 
> ...



I will send you a private message...


----------



## WheatenLover (May 2, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> My cousin Barry was in on the development of the first PC. For IBM. 15 years ago, he told me to switch to Linux. Of course, he was right. Just seemed like too much work for me, at the time.
> 
> Barry also told me that the developers presented a prototype to the big meeting, when they were developing the first PC. And they presented it as a prototype, that was well on the way, but still had some flaws and needed more work.
> 
> ...


I worked for a company in the late 70s/early 80s.  Their computer system took up an entire room. IIRC, a company called Linux handled all the problems with it. I wonder if it's the same Linux.  I remember that the company name was pronounced Linux (with a long "i".)


----------



## JonSR77 (May 3, 2022)

WheatenLover said:


> I worked for a company in the late 70s/early 80s.  Their computer system took up an entire room. IIRC, a company called Linux handled all the problems with it. I wonder if it's the same Linux.  I remember that the company name was pronounced Linux (with a long "i".)



Don't know. I do know that the current Linux operating system is pronounced Lin, like the name Lynn and ux, like ox, but with a short u

Here's a wikipedia article on Linux...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux


----------



## WheatenLover (May 3, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> Don't know. I do know that the current Linux operating system is pronounced Lin, like the name Lynn and ux, like ox, but with a short u
> 
> Here's a wikipedia article on Linux...
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux


Thanks. It took me awhile to naturally pronounce "Linux" correctly. I'm interested in the reading the article. 

I use my usual trial-and-error method to solve problems with Ubuntu and it works. But I could not explain how or why, so very soon I'm going to take up learning these things. I'm also planning to learn to code in Python 3, just because it will be a challenge and might come in handy.


----------



## Bretrick (May 3, 2022)

Lodge a report with the Cyber Security Centre in your country?
This is the Australian site. You should find something similar for your country.
https://www.cyber.gov.au/acsc/view-all-content/threats/hacking


----------



## JonSR77 (May 4, 2022)

WheatenLover said:


> Thanks. It took me awhile to naturally pronounce "Linux" correctly. I'm interested in the reading the article.
> 
> I use my usual trial-and-error method to solve problems with Ubuntu and it works. But I could not explain how or why, so very soon I'm going to take up learning these things. I'm also planning to learn to code in Python 3, just because it will be a challenge and might come in handy.



Well, I got a Chromebook. Working out very well for me. And only cost $250. I believe Chromebook is Linux. Not positive, but I think so.

My cousin Barry told me that his system was quite literally not hackable. He told me that around 2005. He told me that he got alerts whenever anything tried to interact with his system and he had complete control over everything.

I also knew a guy. He was an engineer. Not a computer engineer, just an engineer. He bought one computer in the early 80s and just would constantly update it. Never had to buy another computer. Of course, he was some kind of genius guy. My wife and I were friendly with his wife.

He served in WWII. He was on a ship that they put pretty close to a nuclear bomb test.  I think they were only 5 or 10 miles away?  Something ridiculously close like that.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 4, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> Please don't tell me to "calm down." You are reading online text. You can't glean my emotional state from that.
> 
> And saying so is extremely condescending.


I don't feel JudyCat was being condescending.  Walking away, even for a short time, is better than driving yourself nuts.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 4, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> I don't feel JudyCat was being condescending.  Walking away, even for a short time, is better than driving yourself nuts.



well, she told me privately that my cat is a jerk and that she is going to mail me a lump of coal for Christmas.

Plus she told Santa to put me on the naughty list...

I give Santa a case of whiskey, every year, to make sure I am on the right list...


----------



## JonSR77 (May 4, 2022)

good whiskey, not the cheap stuff...


----------



## Judycat (May 5, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> well, she told me privately that my cat is a jerk and that she is going to mail me a lump of coal for Christmas.
> 
> Plus she told Santa to put me on the naughty list...
> 
> I give Santa a case of whiskey, every year, to make sure I am on the right list...


I also told Santa to regift you one of your whiskies with a lump of coal in it.


----------



## Mike (May 31, 2022)

@JonSR77 change your IP address, there are several ways to do this,
the first link below is how to do it on a chromebook.
https://www.startech.com/en-gb/faq/networking-ip-change-chrome-os

The second one has several ways to do it, have a look, you could get
a VPN and make your IP address anywhere in the world, have a look.
https://www.comparitech.com/blog/vpn-privacy/change-ip-address/

If you don't use your original IP address for two weeks I believe, over
here, they automatically give out a new one when you log in again, so
after a holiday, or after changing it for some time, it should still change.

Good luck.

Mike.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 31, 2022)

Mike said:


> @JonSR77 change your IP address, there are several ways to do this,
> the first link below is how to do it on a chromebook.
> https://www.startech.com/en-gb/faq/networking-ip-change-chrome-os
> 
> ...



tried all that, absolutely none of it stopped anything.

But I appreciate the offer.

By the way, if you see the Queen, please tell her that we, America, apologize for that whole "George Washington" incident and we would like to come back.

We like Corgis.

We like scones.

We like tea.

I also like German Yodeling Super Hero, Franzl Lang, but you know, that is not related...


----------



## Shalimar (May 31, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> good whiskey, not the cheap stuff...


In Canuckistan, Santa demands first rate weed for him, his wife, reindeer, and all his elves. Expensive, unless your friend is licensed to grow it. Let the good times roll….


----------

